# Trouble removing kitchen faucet



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

post a picture of what faucet you are trying to remove and what it is you are turning.


----------



## rebeccac (Nov 9, 2009)

Picutes are attached.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't see any pictures.


----------



## rebeccac (Nov 9, 2009)

Pictures are above. Sorry.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

ok, thats a moen it looks like. In order to remove that faucet you need to unbolt it from under the sink.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

This link may help. maybe not the exact model but should be similar . Its the install instructions just reverse it.

http://www.moen.com/consumersupport/installation/moen0101/moen0101.cfm


----------



## rebeccac (Nov 9, 2009)

It is a Moen, but I can't see any bolts under the sink. I see a couple small screws. Is it in the center here?


----------



## rebeccac (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you! Very helpful. Now I hope I can get that one off! I just bought this house and it is only one year old. I did not plan to do this but today it started leaking and eventually spraying water out from around the bottom. Ugh!


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

remove the sprayer hose and you should see the nut holding that horse shoe shaped bracket on.


----------



## rebeccac (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't get it off. Is this supposed to be finger tight, or do I need some kind of tool. I tried to buy one at the hardware store today and the guy there talked me out of it. Ugh!


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

The hose you use either a basin wrench or small channelocks or whatever you can get on it. the nut that holds the horseshoe looking bracket you will need the right size deep socket or the tool for it from moen. they come with the faucet when you buy it but most people loose it.


----------



## cfdavep (Nov 29, 2009)

I was able to remove that nut with a 5/8 spark plug socket.


----------

